# help eli



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe. I hope someone can help this cute little boy.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a gorgeous boy 

Where's he at?


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

he is in michigan. 2 hours north of detroit


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed
GROM
and Great Lakes GRR


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

old gold mum thanks, but both these rescues were contacted, no go for either. i can pull and help transport if anyone can help.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy. i certainly hope someone can help and he gets a loving home.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

If anyone can check with the Ohio rescues, I'll contact Carol at AHGRRS in WV.

Is there a contact number, link or whatnot to send to her?

Just for the heck of it, Carol's links are below.

The WV sanctuary's link is: [email protected] or
[email protected]

SJ


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

sophie said:


> old gold mum thanks, but both these rescues were contacted, no go for either. i can pull and help transport if anyone can help.


Yup, heard from GRROM 

I'd foster, but I'm a lil out of the way being in MA.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry, wrong post :doh:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, just got another email stating he was picked up by owner.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

eli was not picked up today, he is in a shelter in bay city,mi. the pictures i took where taken shortly before they closed today. must have been a different retriever.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

sophie said:


> eli was not picked up today, he is in a shelter in bay city,mi. the pictures i took where taken shortly before they closed today. must have been a different retriever.


Are you near the shelter? How long will that shelter keep him? Do you know anything about his temperment...how he is with dogs, kids, etc.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i am less than a mile from the shelter, i spent 45 minutes with him, he is a good natured big boy, knows basic commands, sit,stay,shake, lie down. not real good on leash, but that maybe his excitement getting out of his kennel. no idea on kids, i don't have any young ones to test him with. i will pull him from the shelter before anything happens, however i cannot keep him, i have 4 dogs already and live in the city with a very small yard and i know how to spell d i v o r c e.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

eli has been reunited with his family in mi. only wished they had found him sooner, he was there over a week and could have been adopted out before he was reunited with family. please if you lose your dog, call and check with your local shelter daily.


----------

